# I'm so happy to join you all!



## LizSkiler (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi everyone, I'm Liz. This is my first forum and I'm so excited to be a part of this community. I've just published my 2nd romance novel and am addicted to writing. The problem? I still have to work at my day job, banking, when my only goal in life is to be a full time writer. Hence, I want to learn all there is to become a better writer and how to market my books. I look forward to being in a group that eats, breathes, and lives the written word!


----------



## Winston (Mar 4, 2018)

Welcome.  Yeah, the Real World sucks for some / most of us.  Once you find a way to monetize something you love, like writing, it's so much better.  Congrats on being published.  
In the meantime, we write here because that's what we enjoy doing.  Thanks for joining us.


----------



## SueC (Mar 4, 2018)

Welcome, Liz, and congrats on your publications. This is really a great site. There's a lot of information, information sharing, and support. It won't take you long to get engaged and join us in the challenges. We're glad you're here too! Sue


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi, Liz and welcome.

Jump in and get involved on the forums. You will feel at home in no time. If you need any help in finding your way around just send me a pm and I'll try to help. Have fun!

jen


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello and welcome Liz, it's nice to meet you. Congratulatons on your previous publications, that's afeat all in itself, ao well done. Once you have become a full member, maybe you can share your publication journey with our members, for example did you self-publish or go through a publishing house? I think your expirience could help our members. As everyone else has said, have fun in exploring WF and if you get stuck then don't hesitate to give me a shout.


----------



## ArianSpirit (Mar 6, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Mar 9, 2018)

Welcome to the Forums and congratulations' on your previous publishes.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Mar 9, 2018)

Are you Indie published or conventionally published?


----------



## PiP (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi Liz, and welcome to WF.



LizSkiler said:


> I look forward to being in a group that eats, breathes, and lives the written word!



You've come to the right place


----------



## clark (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome.  You made a wise choice. Other internet sites that host writers and poets, do so as a grudging acknowledgement that they really should make a passing gesture at kult-shoor amidst their primary money-making activities.  On WF, every single group focuses on some aspect of writing, so you're bound to find some that meet your general and--more importantly--some that meet your focused writing interests.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Liz.

I had a proper job for quite a long time. I rather liked it except for the fact that they expected me to come in several times a week and stay there pretty much all day. I really didn't have time for that.


----------

